# GTR VS SLR



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Yesterday i was invited down by my friend / customer at Mclaren to have a tour of their world class building & facilities. Meet the team, have a bit of lunch, then take a short trip down to dunsfold park to have a go in a 1.2million $ SLR 722. So i thought to add to the above mouth watering experience, i might as well take the GTR for some free track time at dunsfold.

So i fire up the GTR and start the 1 hour journey to Woking. Traffic was slow on the M1, and as expected the GTR was getting alot of attention, as it always does going anywhere. Literately every one in three cars drivers/passengers would either stare, give the thumps up, mime to me 'nice car'. Motorbike riders usually just nod at me. I'm not even going to mention the reaction it gets with girls.

I've been really privaliged to have visited some amazing places in the automotive world, but for me nothing comes close to the Mclaren Technical centre. Its simply mind blowing. The vision, structure, set up, philosphy, everything it does and the way it does it.
From the on going development of road cars, to the development of f1 cars and drivers. Everything is so well in place. Keep an eye out for the next youngster to soon hit F1 Bruno Senna, currently in F3 / GP2.

Sadly i wasn't allowed to take photo's inside (though i did but can't post here) or even reveal too much. In any case no photo could do the building, f1 and slr build ups, and wind tunnel facilities justice. But here is a cool youtube vid YouTube - McLaren technology center

Got to see the Mclaren GTR LM cars, which havn't turned a wheel in ten years. Unlike Ferrari, Ron Dennis doesn't sell anything and stores even the smallest used F1 parts rather than auction them off.

I also can't confirm about the secret race track underneath their lake. :chuckle: 


Next up head off to Dunsfold which is a 30 min drive away. We pass though Guildford town centre, and again the GTR draws a crowd. A pretty funny moment when we come to a traffic lights to turn left. In front of me is a ferrari with a white van to the side of him. The guy in the ferrari is speaking to the guy in the van, next thing the guy in the van clocks the GTR and points at it and they both keep staring until i drive off.










When we arrive the team is already there testing with a car i can't name and also a Mclaren SLR 722 YouTube - Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren 722 Edition

The SLR is a really special piece of kit, its massive, heavy and didn't have as much trick technology as i imagined it would have. GTR has way more.
Lots of cooling at the front, more so than the GTR. The front is so long, from the driver's position to the end of the car is the same length as a whole mini. Dripping with carbon, as in made in England carbon. As you'd expect a 1.2 mil $ car to have. Start her up and the sound of the V8 supercharged engine is brutal, very American muscle car sounding. I launch the SLR and it takes off well, has an open diff which was again surprised to hear. 

I drove both my GTR and the SLR round the full TG track. The GTR was really good at getting the power down into the slow corners, very stable under braking, the gtr's diff set up allowed it to turn into the tight corners very well, compared to the SLR which tended to get the power down then understeer on. Bascally each car was better than the other in certain sections of the circuit. Incredable now different the two cars are, but share one similarity 










I know the times of both cars, as driven by myself and also by a pro driver who i'm told was once the 'stig' and his times will be very accurate to when TG tests a GTR. But i'm not going to reveal the times as not to spoil it.



















I also had a blast at a top speed run in my GTR, sadly i didn't get time in the SLR which is capable of 240mph top speed !
Over the 1.2 mile airstrip i recorded 170mph. I think i could have done slightly more and know the brakes would have stoped me going into the cones. Its true what they say about you can have a conversation while doing high speeds or in my case listen to my renaissance CD.

These cars weren't the only thing being tested there was also some old plane i have no idea the make of. It actually took off and more surprisingly actually landed again ! we thought the worse.



















I've had my GTR for just over two months now and she hasn't missed a beat, no issues, no lights on the dash just pure driving pleasure. I know some people seem worried about the box, but just think now much they are taking from Amuse, Mines, HKS, Sunline etc.. at 600bhp. Also think about the journo's in Germany and USA who have been giving the press cars non stop use, autocar quoted it will take it all day long.


Given the choice of going home with either the GTR or the SLR there would be one winner, and i don't just say that as i have JDM blood running though me.


p.s if your a friend on my facebook you'll see more pics but don't post on any blogs or forums please.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeing the GTR in our lovely grey weather makes me smile and I dont know how I'm going to make it throught the next 18 months before mine arrives.


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

lucky man, looks like a great time.

both cars looking fantastic


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

BenbannedunlesshespillsthebeansLinney said:


> I know the times of both cars, as driven by myself and also by a pro driver who i'm told was once the 'stig' and his times will be very accurate to when TG tests a GTR. But i'm not going to reveal the times as not to spoil it.


Cough it up or you're :banned:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've street raced a "base" SLR McLaren - very quick car, but not impossible to beat. The problem with exotic car owners in Seoul is the lack of room to really stretch their legs, so a tuned legacy GT-R can catch them out. But I've no illusions that such a car would overtake me when I'm in 5th gear.

I wonder how the R35 will also fare in the upper gears as well - due to the short gearing of the car. But then again, a private owner can only run their cars that fast (150mph+) in extremely rare situations, if even at all.

So keep that R35 kicking ass, and performance above 150mph is meaningless - The Veyron might be a mighty top speed machine, but look how slow it is around the 'Ring compared to the GT-R


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Incredable now different the two cars are, but share one similarity


Moley i think this has more info


----------



## sushtsi (Oct 7, 2005)

Let us know the times!

Also SLR will top out around 205-215 I believe, not 240.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*The Unknown Aeroplane*

Is a Vickers Vimy


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the 722 edition though.

Nice write up Ben, thanks for sharing


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

was the other car testing the SL65 B.E?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh to be Ben Linney  

the more he posts, the more I hate him.  


lol

fantastic post as usual :thumbsup: 

Mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep a good interesting read.:thumbsup:


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

I would wager - say, uhh... 1.65 plus VAT - that the GTR comes up with 1.19.5-1.20.0 on the TG track...


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I drove both my GTR and the SLR round the full TG track. The GTR was really good at getting the power down into the slow corners, very stable under braking, the gtr's diff set up allowed it to turn into the tight corners very well, compared to the SLR which tended to get the power down then understeer on. Bascally each car was better than the other in certain sections of the circuit. Incredable now different the two cars are, but share one similarity
> 
> I know the times of both cars, as driven by myself and also by a pro driver who i'm told was once the 'stig' and his times will be very accurate to when TG tests a GTR. But i'm not going to reveal the times as not to spoil it.
> 
> ...



Ben,

You give the impression here that the two cars are quite closely matched. Now I haven't driven either so obviously your review is far more accurate than my 'assumption' but really, I can't for one moment believe that the SLR was not off the planet, mind-blowingly superior to our beloved GT-R.

I can perceive that coming out of the slower corners with the power down, the GT-R may be more planted for a very short space of time but thats just about all I can think there would be even a hint of superiority over the SLR.

You mention that the 'ex-stig' :bowdown1: drove both cars around the circuit. Can you say what the time difference between the 2 cars was without giving anything away on the outright time for the GT-R? This would be a great benchmark not only to verify your comments but also to verify how good the GT-R really is!! 

Please don't get the wrong impression by my cynicism, after all I'm eagerly taking delivery of my GT-R next month but this is a MB Mclaren SLR 722 that we are talking about. If that car isn't the pinnacle of supercardom I don't know what is. 

However if it is as close to an SLR as you imply then I'm going to be keeping my GT-R for my lifetime....!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Guys, guys, guys! If he had lost, would he really be posting here? :chuckle:

(Unless he was just so chuffed that they invited him?)


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting observation Thrust.



Benji Linney GTC said:


> Incredable now different the two cars are, but share one similarity


Maybe that is the answer to my time difference question......

And I really am going to be in awe of the GT-R. Wow.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it's becoming clear to me that the GT-R's DSG gearbox is what makes most of the difference. It's so smooth and provides constant torque whereas most other gearboxes give away torque during the gear change. coupled with a fantastic 4wd system, it needs 100bhp less than similar weighted cars to get the job done.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Saw the pics on facebook and just turned a dark shade of green with envy lol !

Nice write up Ben - sounds like you had a top day mate.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

moleman said:


> Cough it up or you're :banned:


haha

sorry i really don't want to ruin a filmed TG lap of a GTR by giving away the exact times. Times would go all over foums / blogs and all the build up & suspense would be spoilt. consider this post a prick tease


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh come on old fellow, we're the last to know anything on this board...


----------



## -Ad- (Oct 28, 2006)

Not much to say other than you've just brightened uyp my lunch hour with this :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> haha
> 
> sorry i really don't want to ruin a filmed TG lap of a GTR by giving away the exact times. Times would go all over foums / blogs and all the build up & suspense would be spoilt. consider this post a prick tease


LOL, i for one can only respect that decision and admire your ethics, but if i could ask just one question without you giving anything away what so ever.

Dont want to know the time or if it was faster or slower than the SLR, just with regards to the time, do you think the majority of members on this board would be happy with the time it posted. Just a simple yes or no would suffice.

Sounds like you had a fantastic day btw, and i'm not jealous one bit  ........honest.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

1:20:xx, In Koenisegg territory


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A rumour flew past me one way and then another came by a different way.

Be where the rumours are, but at the same time beware the rumours, is what I always say...

According to the rumour, most of the members, sin, with the exception of those doubters and doom-sayers, would nod their heads and suck their teeth wisely! A very Japanese solution it may have been. (They all committed hara-kiri??? :chuckle: )


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Thrust said:


> A rumour flew past me one way and then another came by a different way.
> 
> Be where the rumours are, but at the same time beware the rumours, is what I always say...
> 
> According to the rumour, most of the members, sin, with the exception of those doubters and doom-sayers, would nod their heads and suck their teeth wisely! A very Japanese solution it may have been. (They all committed hara-kiri??? :chuckle: )


With respect to TG and Ben Linney's experience, my previous post had two contradictions. One of them is correct however. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Rising sun said:


> With respect to TG and Ben Linney's experience, my previous post had two contradictions. One of them is correct however. :smokin:


Ah, so desu ne!  :nervous: :chairshot


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

hai:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mochiron Tensai-teki

Hontouni kandoushita


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> haha
> 
> sorry i really don't want to ruin a filmed TG lap of a GTR by giving away the exact times. Times would go all over foums / blogs and all the build up & suspense would be spoilt. consider this post a prick tease


It'd be our little secret.:chuckle:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Man, I love japanese!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Mochiron Tensai-teki
> 
> Hontouni kandoushita



I love "Google"

Kp


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Rising sun said:


> With respect to TG and Ben Linney's experience, my previous post had two contradictions. One of them is correct however. :smokin:



Just to try to clarify your contradictions...was that the CCX with the TG suggested spoiler?


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice pics and story...thanks for sharing


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

Arch5 said:


> Just to try to clarify your contradictions...was that the CCX with the TG suggested spoiler?


I would certainly hope the SLR 722 was faster than the SLR Mclaren..


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

You are great! Thanks for posting! Really wonder the difference between these two cars' laptime....So I'm begging you. Please...


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Rising sun said:


> I would certainly hope the SLR 722 was faster than the SLR Mclaren..


Yeah...if the 722 was about 3.3 secs faster than the SLR, I'd be SUPER happy.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow..what a great read..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Ben is it your car going back when stig 2 is driving it?

When if so?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> was the other car testing the SL65 B.E?



nope it was an ultima


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

great little read and really respect you're ethics but you really are a bit of 'prick tease' as you say lol....no no, not you! i meant the times part :nervous: 

in any case pretty lucky of you to get a tour of the place, wish i get the same opportunity someday and hopefully someday soon i will!  p


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

by the sounds of it you will only have to wait till next sunday or week after that to see what Nissan's red or black GTR will do at dunfold. so get gambeling on those times


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Great read, thanks for sharing.

Out of interest and as a comparison, whats the price difference between the 2 cars?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

why ben?


----------



## Riddlefox (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to bump an older thread, but I was wondering how your GTR's lap time compared to the televised GTR's lap time.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok, that day my car was driven at dunsfold as just a bit of fun by Chris Goodwin, Chief Test Driver for Mclaren and ex FIA GT driver, also an ex Stig.

The GTR did a 1.20 but Chris said she easily had a 1.19 in her but didn't want to push someone's personal car when it wasn't necessary (not filmed), one of only two in country at the time. A few days later it was also going to Timeattack in Ireland.

I'd really like to go back and see what she would do in tuned state.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Did he use launch control?


----------



## Riddlefox (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you, Benji!


----------



## Nismo-ace (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi very interesting thread just was wondering if your gtr was the one featured in fifth gear a little while back it seems to have the same plate and stickers under the headlights?

Here a link to the video

YouTube - Fifth Gear: Nissan GT-R


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

wrong thread sorry


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

best post for a long time.
nice 1.


----------

